# John Deere JD300 Shuttle Shift reverse issue



## muely123 (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking at a JD300 industrial tractor (similar to the Ag version 1020) that has a major issue with reverse. When the Shuttle Shift (reverser) is put in reverse and the clutch let out, the tractor starts going forward a few feet, then tries to back up, then the engine boggs way down and tractor stalls like something is in a big bind. All forward gears appear to be working fine. Sometimes reverse works OK for a while, sometimes it's dead right out of the shoot. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds expensive! You getting a good deal on it?


----------

